# Metal Halide Ballast Noise



## idoru (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi folks!

The Lucky Reptile site has an FAQ about high-pitched noises from the ballast.

I was wondering - how audible/annoying is this for a 42-year-old man?

How audible/annoying is this for a 1-year-old Desert Iguana  I don't want to stress the lizards, and have no idea what their hearing is like (and they have mighty big ears!).

X


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Interesting question, not that I know the answer! 

I've been looking at this system myself and wasn't aware of this issue until now, I'd expect to get a buzz from the cheaper magnetic ballast but not from the electronic one. 

I only use electronic ballasts these days because they're so much more efficient, and I've never noticed any audible noise with any of them, they're being used with flourescent lamps rather than metal halides but I wouldn't have thought it made any difference. 

I would email them and ask this specific question, see what they say, I guess if you bought one and it really was a problem you could take it back, you'd be quite within your rights as a consumer to do so.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

The ballast doesn't make any noise at all, maybe a very slight humming, but you can't hear it.

If the ballast is making a noise then it might be worth getting it checked.

I forgot to answer this in the PM.....


----------



## idoru (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks both! (and for the PM, inc!)

It's fast becoming apparent that I don't really understand what a ballast *is*! I mean, I use them for my aquaria flourescents, but don't know what they do, not the difference between "magnetic" and "electronic"...

I'll mail them, and I think follow the same products as Incrisis uses - I can handle hum (cf. room ful of fish tanks already).

X


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

All you really need to know is that a flourescent lamp, either tube or compact, needs a ballast to work, it's basically a current regulator (very simplified explanation!).

Ballasts come in two forms, magnetic and electronic, magnetic is old technology and operates at a lower cycle rate, which is why older lamps often have a visible flicker and sometimes a buzz or hum.

Electronic ballasts operate at a higher cycle rate, are usually silent, or at least at such a high pitch as to be inaudible to most people, and you don't see the flicker as it's happening so fast.

Electronic ballasts last longer, use less electricity, run cooler, and can extend the life and improve the output of the bulb. All compact flourescent lamps have their own internal electronic ballast.


----------



## idoru (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks, Graham - "really simplified" is what I need :dopey:

Looks like I'll be okay with the Lucky Reptile ballast and MH lighting... I'm off to contact some old buddies of mine at City Uni about reptile hearing - could be interesting to find out that they live their lives being driven nuts by stuff we can't hear (as well as being spooked by funny UV lighting we use that they can see).

Think I'm now days away from actually spending money on this whole lizard thing!

(Could someone PM me in six months to tell me to STOP spending money on MORE lizard stuff, please : victory

X


----------

